# Vernor's Ginger Ale - Toronto bottle



## RCO (Mar 19, 2018)

found this on the weekend at an antique mall and was priced really cheap , at first I though it was just a beat up vernor's bottle but then I saw it was marked Toronto on bottom which I though was odd , it could be common or uncommon , really have no idea which was why I was posting it

as all the other vernor's bottles I've seen came from Windsor Ontario or Detroit Michigan 


embossed "Vernor's Ginger Ale " registered 38  and 8 fl ozs , on bottom Bernard beverages ltd , Toronto Canada , bottle made in USA 


according to my book Bernard Beverages started bottling Vernor's in 1931 and lasted into the 60's although this bottle is clearly from 30's or 40's as they started using an acl bottle by the 50's


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 19, 2018)

RCO, very nice. I collect Vernors and have the exact same one as yours. Except this states bottle made in Canada I also have one from Windsor but it states on the bottom that the bottle was made in USA but bottled in Canada. I never did any real research on them. I would think early 1930's? I have seen a couple others like them but not often.


----------



## RCO (Mar 19, 2018)

interesting reply , I haven't done in depth research either and only have 2 other vernor's bottles , both acl versions I found in dumps here. but this embossed version does appear to be from the 30's or maybe early 40's 

not really sure why they would of stamped them made in USA or made in Canada ? usually bottles here just have marks either from Dominion or Consumers glass they were are main bottle makers , so not sure what company would of been making these


----------



## mctaggart67 (Mar 19, 2018)

There are Vernor's ACLs marked "Les Morris Beverages, Sarnia, Ontario." I also think there maybe ACLs marked London, Ontario, too.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Mar 19, 2018)

Here are some pics of a Sarnia Vernor's which was recently listed on Ebay (no buyers, even though it's a pretty rare example). When I first started collecting, I focused on my hometown of Sarnia. In the summer of 1985 I found one of these in an abandoned farmhouse. Les Morris was still alive, so I asked him about it. He said the Dominion Glass Co. sales rep talked him into getting customized bottles similar to the Windsor, Ontario ones, but when Vernor's Detroit head office got wind of it, they politely requested he use the approved Windsor bottle and destroy his Sarnia ones (hence the rarity). As a licensee who valued his Vernor's sales, Les cooperated fully.


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 20, 2018)

My Windsor version is made by Consumers, not a highly unusual thing for a Canadian bottle to be made in the US.


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> My Windsor version is made by Consumers, not a highly unusual thing for a Canadian bottle to be made in the US.




not necessary unusual to be made in the USA but odd that its mentioned so prominently on the bottle itself , not sure why it mattered to vernors that they had 2 versions of the same bottle or why it matter that one came from Canada and other US


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2018)

mctaggart67 said:


> There are Vernor's ACLs marked "Les Morris Beverages, Sarnia, Ontario." I also think there maybe ACLs marked London, Ontario, too.



I do recall the sarnia bottle being mentioned before , its clear vernor's had widespread distribution across Ontario


----------



## bmyler (Mar 20, 2018)

I found one of those same "Bottle Made in USA" Bernard's Beverages Toronto Vernor's bottles in a drainage ditch near Port Franks, so not far from Sarnia. It appears to have quite few more miles on it than RCO's bottle. Did these little bottles live in pop machines?


----------



## bmyler (Mar 20, 2018)

Quick pic of the well-used Port Franks bottle.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 20, 2018)

They made Vernor's in California also. Which seems odd. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Mar 21, 2018)

bmyler said:


> I found one of those same "Bottle Made in USA" Bernard's Beverages Toronto Vernor's bottles in a drainage ditch near Port Franks, so not far from Sarnia. It appears to have quite few more miles on it than RCO's bottle. Did these little bottles live in pop machines?



my pictures aren't accurate and make it look nicer than it is ( maybe cause I had recently washed it ) , there actually is a lot of ware and scratches on mine , its very beat up , not in good condition


----------



## HouTxSoda (Mar 26, 2018)

They bottled Vernor's in Houston, Tx too.


----------

